# Advice / suggestions on possible council LDP



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Here's the situation. 

I currently own on house and I'm in the middle of buying another house in the same cul-de-sack, due to exchange and complete mid August. 

All good until the council have a announced a Land development plan for some land about a mile up the road. 

The plan for the land is to make a Taveller/Gypsy Transit site. There's a lot people against it and people have until July 26th to put their objections to the council. 

One thing that's been mentioned as a problem with this LDP is property prices will drop, So what do I do? 

Carry on?
Wait and see if it go's through? 

I'll have 2 house in the affected area, so I face possible property value drop as well a rental drop. 

I'll be contacting my solicitor tomorrow but just thought I'd air it on here too............


----------

